# Moonclips in a GP100



## medic3 (Nov 3, 2006)

I just bought a GP100 and I wanted to now if I can use moonclips in it without modifications? Anyone have any experience?

Thanks


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*'no'*

medic3: Sir; your answer is NO. Without modifying the Cylinder it aint gonna happening.

Sorry


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Once you modify the cylinder, you must ALLWAYS use moon clips. There is no going back.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have seen several done that way. There's a out fit named Gemini that's making the mods if you want to do it. Good luck.


----------



## medic3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

